# Paint for suspension springs ?



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

The paint on my MR2's BC Racing coilover springs have disintegrated on the front. 
So I may try and repaint them if there is a suitable product for a reasonable price, if not it's only £60 for a new pair but I thought I'd ask here.
:thumb:


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

I would of thought powder coating would be a better option on springs?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

My lad has just brought some paint to do his - bright orange!!! He used one of those paint mix places, they said they could mix a paint that wouldn't crack or peel when flexed, cost him£25 for two 400ml aerosols.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

spray on plasti dip (frost sell it in the pots and in aerosol) its basically spray on rubber/plastic


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Crash said:


> I would of thought powder coating would be a better option on springs?


+1 :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Powdercoat springs.
Painted springs will not last at all. 
I had Eibach powercoated springs which came off after what 10,000 and they were still fine after a wipe down.. even my coilovers I have now are standing up well to the winter weathers for the last season.
Wet spray is a waste of time and money!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I think powder coated is the only option for these.


----------

